

Defining the 5 Classes of Entrepreneur - brianshin
http://www.brianshin.com/defining-the-5-classes-of-entr

======
lionhearted
I remember way back in MG310 or some such, the sliding scale between the
Promoter and the Administrator.

It went like this:

1\. Likes new business, new things, getting the word out: Promoter

2\. Likes built business, established, running things: Administrator

And there's a scale too. An Entrepreneurial Promoter/Administrator scale. It
looked like this:

Promoter <\----------------------------------------------------->
Administrator

Where the entrepreneurs just totally get off on promoting new things, and
can't be bothered with details, so they hire administrators to run things. But
administrators bore entrepreneurs, so entrepreneurs run off to Promote
something new as soon as the admin start Administrating.

And at the end of that particular class, that if I did some basic division I
would have realized cost me hundreds of dollars, I realized that this
Promote/Administrate Entrepreneurial scale was completely, totally,
fundamentally reflective of the real world. And yet, having digested this
fancy correct lesson, I would never make additional money, make anyone else
happier, or otherwise do anything particularly awesome with this scale.

